# Touche Home sur Clavier Apple



## SolMJ (28 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Précision importante, je ne suis pas sur Bootcamp (c'est un windows 10 sur PC), mais j'utilise un clavier Apple (version sans pavé numérique).

J'ai lu que le raccourci pour la touche Home était Fn + Gauche, mais ça ne fonctionne pas... peut-être est-ce valable uniquement pour Bootcamp ?


----------

